# Serie B 26-27 October



## BETarda (Oct 26, 2009)

*Date :27 Oct
Sport: Soccer
Match / Event: Lecce-Reggina
Market: 1X2
Pick: Lecce (0) DNB
Odds: 1.67
Stake: 7
Bookie: 188bet*


This odds are big value and will dropp fast. On saturday Reggina fired his coach Novellino after they lost against Torino 2:0. Lecce like Reggina was planned to be between top teams. Lecce should take advantage of this situation, also yesterday they were playing at home against Gallipoli and in 3 days again at home against Reggina.


----------



## okosh (Oct 27, 2009)

Lecce won @ 2.44 so I made a nice profit  :lol:


----------

